
Text Classification – Classifying Product Titles Using CNN and Word2Vec - codesaint
https://rajmak.wordpress.com/2017/12/07/text-classification-classifying-product-titles-using-convolutional-neural-network-and-word2vec-embedding/
======
PaulHoule
I would like to see it compared to a more boring model. For instance, if you
use plain words as features and something like logistic regression it will
very quickly get the point that something that has the word "Nikon" and
"Camera" and "Coolpix" in the title is a cemra (or a camera accessory.)

